# Fridge not cooling - evap fan?



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I don’t think the evaporator fan in the freezer is running at all – not sure how to test it definitively, but it has shown no signs of life. The fan blades will rotate freely by hand.


Normally test with a volt meter for power to the fan motor leads...power to the fan motor but no go = new fan motor time. No power to the fan motor and we have to check to see where the power is lost.



> and now even freezer seems a little warmer (could just be that it’s empty, though).


If the evaporator fan motor is not running, the freezer temp will be effected as well. Having nothing in the freezer will increase the temp some as well.



> I have the Sears guy coming in a week (!) to fix it. Would rather use a local place sooner, but I suppose there’s a chance it could be something still under warranty (compressor only, I think).


If over 1 years old, compressor only is under warranty.



> 2005 Kenmore ColdSpot (Whirlpool 106.xx)


106. is the prefix numbers to a full model#.
106.########

jeff.


----------



## oppiecat (Dec 4, 2006)

here's the model # 106.76239401 Thanks for the feedback.

No voltmeter here. Not sure I'm up to trying this one myself. Does the fan sound like the culprit, given those symptoms? Is that an expensive part/labor kind of job? 

It doesn't sound like a compressor thing, so my only reason to stick with Sears (ugh) would be to pay for the repair by buying a 1-year warranty, which is more than the repair is likely to be - maybe - but given that an 18 month old fridge is already having problems, maybe not a bad idea? My local guy charges 89 just for the trip charge.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Does the fan sound like the culprit, given those symptoms?


Definetly a good possibility.



> Is that an expensive part/labor kind of job?


Nope.









Evaporator fan motor



> It doesn't sound like a compressor thing


So far, no.



> but given that an 18 month old fridge is already having problems, maybe not a bad idea?


Probably not a bad idea.

jeff.


----------



## mcv709 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay. So I just encountered the same problem. I have removed the back of my fridge, there is not much frost build up on the coils, I cleared the ice blockage from the pathway. The fan is not turning. I was placing my fingers in beind and I touched the motor and received a little shock so I'm guessing the fan motor is the issue? Please tell me I'm right! For the top side freezer is cold and the bottom fridge is much warmer than it should be.


----------

